# Legal Limit...?



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Chi folk, I need your advice!! I've seen before here, a few people mentioning that they have more dogs than they're supposed to; by state law or whatever. What I'm wondering is (if you're willing to admit) just how many people take that seriously..? I totally understand there's a reason that the state might put a limit on the number of pets.. to prevent hoarders or anything like that. But I've even read on here of quite a few people who don't even register their dogs with the county anyway. 
Not gonna deny, the reason I'm asking is because I may have a chance to get a special needs chihuahua that I've really fallen for. We are financially stable, have plenty of space; and I only work as a model so photo shoots are just once in a while; I mostly stay at home while the OH is the working one. Caring for another dog would not be an issue. 
Technically, only 2 of our dogs are registered with the county anyway. Little Gatsby isn't technically my dog, but spends like 75% of the time here. Point is; on any given day if someone came there would likely already be 4 dogs here. In my state that's all you can have unless you live in the country (we dont) or have a kennel breeder license (heck no! not into that!!) but you can't even get that if you arent zoned agriculture. I'm even nervous typing this! I don't know if I'm just really paranoid. =/ 
What do you guys think? Is there a point to being worried if all my pets are vetted and cared for perfectly? I just feel so bad, dunno if I'm just being a goody-two-shoes because I know of a handful of people just in my own town that have 5 dogs!! One of my best friends has 8! And none of these people are breeders or hoarders or anything like that. As lots of you know, it's not impossible to have a large "pack" and still take good care of them. Just the legal number that makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

The ONLY reason I can see to worry over the legal limit is -

All it takes is one idiot and one phone call and you'd be left with the unbearable decision of which dog(s) to get rid of....

It's worth considering. I'd have 10 dogs, and probably never have any issues, but, one complaint and it's over.

The lady who adopted Mela recently lives next to a complete waste of flesh.
An old retired man who actually forced the city to cut down a neighbors tree
because 'the leaves are clogging my sewer'. This was a magnificent, full, healthy tree, which is now gone.

This is the kind of person who lives for the opportunity to inflict misery and is in desperate need of any act that makes him feel self important.

The police (or whomever) have no choice but to enforce the law once
a complaint is registered.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*state law on chis*

:hello1:id go for it.if u think u can do it n u have the time n energy.prob 99% of people wont care-if that 1% pops up then u can deal with it.i think that to give that chi a chance at a good life w/someone who cares would b wonderful.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree it's all about knowing your neighbour. In our apartment I could have a third (actually will when our foster arrives) 

But I know I can do this because neighbours around me have 3+ and also because I know that I can control my dogs and their reactions, so there is no need to call the city on them.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

9in response to jazzman's comments) See that's why I'm so worried!! =( Is that what they'd do then? Make you choose which dogs to part with?
I just worry that they'll actually confiscate them. If I knew they couldn't do that I wouldn't even worry so much; as we have family and friends who are god-parents to each of our dogs. No joke, I know that sounds pathetic but we feel we gotta prepare for emergencies... not that it would make it an EASY choice at all. But if we were just told that WE had to place one, I could take that chance.
What I'm afraid of is that they would just come in and TAKE one of the dogs from us and we wouldn't have any say in where they went. I don't know how the law works and I certainly don't want to call and ask and send a red flag out lol...


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

What would happen is they would inform you that you are over the limit, and you have xx days to 'rectify the problem'. They wouldn't take one away (unless you refused to address it yourself).

That being said, I'm already over the limit by one. I am all for getting good homes for dogs. 

It's simply important to understand what you getting into, and make the decision accordingly. And of course, exercise caution.

My yard has a 6 foot privacy fence, and I make sure the dogs aren't barking when they go out to do their business. And only three of them are licensed.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im not even sure what the legal limit of dogs here is but no way am I gunna call someone up & ask. All my neighbors are pretty good & know that none of my dogs run wild or anything like that its very rare that any of my dogs even escape to even be in the front yard off leash. My neighbor has 3 dogs that run loose & do as they please but I never say anything cause I am not sure if Im breaking the law with all my pets or not..so around here its live & let live.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. If anyone else is or might be over the limit and wants to make me feel better, please chime in LOL.

This little girl I've been talking about is a tiny 3lber. She's a year and a half old, another chocolate (obviously lol) but suffers some disabilities from falling down the stairs when she was just a tiny puppy. My heart goes out to her... and I've got plenty of time to dedicate. >.<


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hum, I dunno? I'd probably go for it. I don't think our town has a limit--if we do apparently I haven't reached it. :lol: Actually only five of our dogs are registered since Maya was UTD on her vacs when we got her & won't need her rabies until next year & Lulu won't have her rabies for a bit.

If you're able to care for the dog w/no problem, I'd probably go for it.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*state law on pups*

i just went n googled my state(ct) n the amount of dogs allowed.in most states,in a rural area,a household is allowed 2-3 dogs.lol-im way over the limit.i have 5 with a sixth on the way.the only reason people would know is if my dogs were a nuisance-theyre not.i,also,called a friend at the aspca n she said they almost never get calls like that n when they do its usually a landlord w/tenant issues n theyre arguing or a neighbor with complaints.lastly,they would not just take all your dogs-they would make u choose 1(or whatever the numb is over the limit)to give away.btw-its not wierd that u have godparents 4 your pups-i do 2


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow. Thanks so much for doing a little digging!! I really appreciate it. I've got a lot of pondering to do...


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I don't know if there is a limit where I live but with 6chis 1lab mix and one mutt and one cat I prob would be over the limit.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Where I live, the limit of pets is 4. That's includes dogs, cats, and ferrets. Rodents, fish, and birds doesn't have a legal limit. That being said, if I had the space, I'd probably exceed that number just due to how many strays I tend to find or they find me. My uncle has a large home and large yard and has 9 dogs (3 chis, 1 chi mix, 1 corgi, and some other mixed breed dogs) a neighbor called animal control on him last year saying he had too many dogs. When animal control spoke to my uncle and my uncle showed all the vet records, shot records, every dog was spayed or nuetered, the control officer smiled and said I only see four dogs here sir. My uncle said thank you and the officer said thank you for taking good care of your pets and keeping strays from being put down.


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Here we have a limit of 3 animals per household and I am WAY over that limit. I have never had any issues. But I do agree, it takes just one crazy neighbor to cause all kinds of problems. If someone did turn you in, they would give you so many days to comply they wouldn't just confiscate one of your dogs. If I were you I would go for it and not worry about being over the limit.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think here the limit is 4. I can't really give any advice on whether to go ahead and risk it, because I'd feel terrible if I said do it (which I want to say) and then someone turn you in. :/ I guess my best advice is to do what your heart tells you. : )


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We are outside the technical town we live in so we don't have any legal limits...I think technically I should have a kennel license but I will worry about that when we have our 1st litter...it's stupid, though, because I don't have a kennel! I lived in a townhouse with 6 tho where the legal limit was 3...no one cared and no one said anything.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am supposed to have only 3. Oops. But I am set up as a chi sanctuary and have business cards, a online site and a fb page. I can have up to 10 animals in the sanctuary without needing a conditional use certificate. (I looked it up) So...I have 2 family dogs and 10 sanctuary dogs if anyone asks. The SPCA knows me by name and knows most of my animals and has no problem with it. And they do the animal control for the city while the pound does it for the county. I am in the city, the other _side of my street is the county._ Just made it. I make sure my dogs are not a bother, as soon as they start barking outside they are brought right in. There is a big dog down the street that barks for hours at night and no one complains, so I'm not too worried about it. I also have a manilla envelope full of all their rabies certificates and all the vet visit papers so it's always handy and I can proved they are being well taken care of. I don't think I have ever had the legal limit of dogs in my life. All the strays find me.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

If you can exempt yourself by being a registered breeding kennel- why not just register as one and not actually breed- if you think you could otherwise be in danger of one of them being taken off you.


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

My advice...follow your heart. I'm sure if the dogs are all taken care of they would rather you have one extra then have to put that poor baby down if they confiscate her and can't find a good home.:daisy:


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

HollieC, even if we wanted to do that, we wouldn't quality. In order to register yourselves as a breeding Kennel and get the license, you have to be zoned Agriculture (ie out in the country. They won't let city people get the license.) And they come and do an inspection of your "Kennel" which we don't even have.

It's dumb though... a lot of people still get away with breeding dogs though in the city because they might only have 3 or 4 of them so they're under the limit regardless. The city doesn't actually care if you breed or have puppies; just that you only have 4 or less adults. And until the pups are 4 months old and required to have rabies, they "don't count."

So, all the shady BYB's who have 4 preggo females and use their neighbors stud dog; end up with 4 separate litters, are just fine so long as they sell the pups before they're 4 months old.

But lil ole me who has 4 FIXED, toy breed dogs isn't allowed another one. >.<

On a total sidenote, there's like a 25% chance we might be moving out to an awesome house in the country by a lake where it will all be a moot point by the end of the year. I just don't want to bank on that; wont know for another 2 months.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I think technically I should have a kennel license but I will worry about that when we have our 1st litter...it's stupid, though, because I don't have a kennel!


I've been thinking about the same thing for quite some time--that's probably in the future for us as well. Have to look more into it. It's pretty much just getting a certain license right? And an annual inspection?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd ask Ruth Heather...she would know what the laws are for Maine...my friend here that breeds Aussies neither licenses her dogs nor is registered as a kennel and she has never had an issue and in not so many words told me that is what she recommended for me too...I am out in the county anyway, without any covenants on the property we live on...so I'm not in a rush, but I think the technical answer is I should have some sort of kennel license. They don't even do inspections here, they just make you pay $35 a year or something and be done with it...so ya got me what value is found in that?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know if we have a legal limit. I have 4 and all are registered. They didn't say anything so I guess we're good.

MChis- I haven't been on in awhile. Is there a story on Lulu? That doesn't start with a "M" 

While I'm noticing differences, I see Flipped has a few more. At least Leah and I'm not sure who else. Did you have puppies from yours? I know you were talking about breeding at one point.


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I am EXHAUSTED so bear with me.

I currently am living with my parents, husband & son due to a financial issues. My son was born 10 weeks early and in the NICU for 8 weeks, 2 weeks after he was born my husbands place of employment fired him for "issues" that were based 100% in fiction. Basically another employee wanted his position so he told the managers that my husband cussed at a customer and than got four of his friends {other employees} to back him up. My husband doesn't cuss. He grew up in Georgia and wasn't raised that way AT ALL. Okay, back to my point!

I moved in with my Mom & my three dogs {at the time} 2 Iggies & 1 Chi mix. My Mom has 3 dogs of her own {equals SIX dogs} and than this week we got my son a chihuahua pup (1.5lb) to basically give him something exciting that will interact with him in the hopes that he will start crawling and she will help his motors skills. So we currently have 7 dogs. Our limit is 3 dogs for the county and 2 dogs for where we currently reside. We have had problems in the past when we had 5 dogs when I was younger {my mom was and is still an avid animal educator & rescuer}. We learned a valuable lesson. We have security cameras on our front door & the front of our home because of vandals, So if a animal control officer comes knocking, We just don't answer. They can't prove we were home & they can't see how many dogs are in the house. Since they can not gain entry to our home, They leave a notice telling us to call them for an inspection. We drive our pups to a local kennel and call them, tell them come on by we have nothing to hide. They come by and the 2 registered dogs are the only ones here. They mark it off as a false report and life goes on. It's worked for us on two occasions. It's just all about having a plan and realizing that it's a possibility that animal control will come knocking.

That being said unless your dogs are out reeking havoc or you really piss off a close friend, it's a pretty good chance Animal Control won't come. & if they do & you have taken good care of your dogs they will likely give you time to place them before they take anyone. I have family and friends who can watch my dogs until I can get them back.. So I would just be "placing" them with those people until the coast is clear.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is so great that you're even considering taking on a special needs dog!! Thank you. I would go for it as it's hard to find someone to take care of a special needs dog. If anyone questions you to how many you have, say 4 because you said technically one of them isn't your's--right!! 
Another possibility for you to look into someday would be maybe moving to the country?! I hate living in city limits because of all the rules.
You could try to put together a back-up plan like someone who's close to you. If you could make a deal with them should you get turned in, if they could take one of your chis. That doesn't mean that I would actually give them any of my chis. If you were turned in, you could have the chi stay with this person for a day or two til the smoke clears. If anyone asks about it, just say your baby sitting the chi, but unless you have mean & nasty neighbors, I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

tinkybaby said:


> I am EXHAUSTED so bear with me.
> 
> I currently am living with my parents, husband & son due to a financial issues. My son was born 10 weeks early and in the NICU for 8 weeks, 2 weeks after he was born my husbands place of employment fired him for "issues" that were based 100% in fiction. Basically another employee wanted his position so he told the managers that my husband cussed at a customer and than got four of his friends {other employees} to back him up. My husband doesn't cuss. He grew up in Georgia and wasn't raised that way AT ALL. Okay, back to my point!
> 
> ...


You.. are.. my.. hero.  I think it's terrible that RESPONSIBLE pet owners have to go through this kind of stuff. The older I get the more I realize just how corrupt our legal system is. And I'm only 25... =/ 

As an update, we did get the little chi, posted pix in "We didn't pass the evaluation =(" (hehe, kidding of course...) and as a precaution Gatsby is staying with a friend of mine. Everythings on a trial basis right now, if he really thrives over there I may let him stay. I chose this friend because he loooves being part of a pack and she does have a lot of other small dogs for him to interact with; plus he gets to sleep in her bed at night. =) This is the kind of lady where, if I die and come back as a dog, I'd want to live with her LOL. 
If it proves to be too much for him we will bring him back in a heartbeat and well; start installing those security cameras I suppose.  Thanks so much for your inspiring story... and for being willing to share it; as I said I think it's such a shame that anyone who's doing such GOOD for the animal/dog world would ever be accused of doing anything wrong.. :hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> I don't know if we have a legal limit. I have 4 and all are registered. They didn't say anything so I guess we're good.
> 
> MChis- I haven't been on in awhile. Is there a story on Lulu? That doesn't start with a "M"
> 
> While I'm noticing differences, I see Flipped has a few more. At least Leah and I'm not sure who else. Did you have puppies from yours? I know you were talking about breeding at one point.


Nope, no puppies. Leah and Birdie are 'new', Ivy is one that is being petted out eventually when we find the perfect home. The rest are old news 

Bryco is a champion now and Leah is on her way


----------

